# welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

Hallo ich hab jetzt die entscheidung getroffen und will mir einer neue shimano stradic für spinnfischen kaufen.
Aber ich weiß nicht genau wo der unterschied zwischen der shimano 2500fc und der Stadic 3000fc ist.

Danke

Grüße Angler4ever1995


----------



## Chrizzi (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Eine 3000er fasst mehr Schnur als die 2500er.

Ich glaube aber, dass die Stradic eine 3000*S* ist (S = shallow = flach), d.h. sie fasst weniger als die 2500er. 

Wieviel Schnur du willst, musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

ok danke für deine schnelle antwort ich hab 3 ruten.

1. 2,7m 3-18g für spinnfischen auf barsch
2. 2,7m 10-40g für spinnfischen auf zander
3. 2,7m 20-60g für spinnfischen auf hecht

Zum spinnfischen auf barsch also an die 3-118g denk ich eine Berkley Whiplash 0,06 für  barsch und eine 0,10 oder 0,17 für hecht und zander.

ivh weiß das eine 0,06 für barsch ausreicht und eine 0,10 für zander.
Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich für hecht die 0,10 oder doch lieber die 0,17 nehmen soll?  

jetz noch eine frage.

ich will an allen der drei ruten eine stradic aber ich weiß nicht für welche rute welche rollen größe passen würde?

Danke 

Grüße Angler4ever1995


----------



## angelpfeife (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

1. 1000er/3000S
2. 2500er
3.2500er/4000er

Bei 1 und 3 hängt es sehr von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Ich würde an die 1. ne 2500er Stradic, allerdings das Ci4 Modell (gibts ab mitte Dezember wieder bei Nordfishing) ranhängen. An die 3. wärs bei mir die 2500er Fc oder je nach dem die FI (auch bei nordfishing)


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

du meinst das ich für die 1. eine 1000 nehmen soll oder die 3000s auf barsch und für die 3. die für hech ist nur eine 2500 das geht doch nicht?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



Angler4ever1995 schrieb:


> ok danke für deine schnelle antwort ich hab 3 ruten.
> 
> 1. 2,7m 3-18g für spinnfischen auf barsch
> 2. 2,7m 10-40g für spinnfischen auf zander
> ...



Du solltest vor allem die Finger von einer Whiplash lassen, geflochtene Schnur nach Tragkraft- und nicht nach Durchmesserangaben kaufen!:g
Abgesehen davon kann man bei Geflochtener darüber diskutieren, ob es eine Power Pro, eine Stroft GTP, eine Spiderwire oder Tuffline XP werden soll, auch über eine Gigafish kann man reden, aber eine Berkley Whiplash ist indiskutabel, außer du suchst ein Abschleppseil für dein Auto.|rolleyes


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Ok die Berkley Whiplash fällt dan aus aber welche rollen größe nim ich jetzt für meine 3 ruten???


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

1x 2500/3000S mit einem 5Kg Geflecht
1x 4000 mit einem 7Kg Geflecht.

So hätte ich es gemacht, manche stehen drauf eine 2500er auf 50+gr Ruten zu fischen, mir sind die da zu lütt. 

Power Pro oder Spider Wire Code Red kann ich da empfehlen, fische beide regelmäßig und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Da schließe ich mich an!
Ob man stattdessen Power Pro oder Stroft GTP bevorzugt ist Geschmacksache, aber von den Tragkraftwerten her, halte ich die Wahl auch für perfekt.


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

wier jetzt verstehe ich garnichts mehr. ich will eigendlich nur wissen auf welche der drei ruten

1. 2,7m 3-18g spinnfischen auf barsch
2. 2,7m 10-40g spinfischen auf zander
3. 2,7m 20-60g spinnfischen auf hecht 

ich will auf alle der drei ruten eine stradic von shimano aber ich weiß ja nicht in welcher größe auf die frage wurde schn beantworten aber einer sagte das man auf die erste eine 3000sfc auf barsch und auf die dritte die auf hecht ist eine 2500 fc das ist ja aber nicht gut oder???


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Wenn Du den Mittelweg gehen willst nimm die 3000er! 

Wo soll gekauft werden?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



Angler4ever1995 schrieb:


> ....ich will auf alle der drei ruten eine stradic von shimano aber ich weiß ja nicht in welcher größe auf die frage wurde schn beantworten aber einer sagte das man auf die erste eine 3000sfc auf barsch und auf die dritte die auf hecht ist eine 2500 fc das ist ja aber nicht gut oder???



1. 2,7m 3-18g spinnfischen auf barsch = 3000 SFC
2. 2,7m 10-40g spinfischen auf zander = 2500 FC
3. 2,7m 20-60g spinnfischen auf hecht = 4000 FC


----------



## Chrizzi (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

1. 2,7m 3-18g spinnfischen auf barsch
2. 2,7m 10-40g spinfischen auf zander
3. 2,7m 20-60g spinnfischen auf Hecht

1. und 2. eine 2500er oder eine 3000S.
3. eine 4000er.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Mittelweg gehen willst nimm die 3000er!
> 
> Wo soll gekauft werden?



Was heißen müsste: Nimm die 2500 Fc, denn die kann 160 Meter 0,25mm, die 3000 SFc nur 140 Meter 0,25mm.
Die 4000er kann 240 Meter 0,25mm, et ergo ist die 2500er der Mittelweg!|kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> 1. 2,7m 3-18g spinnfischen auf barsch
> 2. 2,7m 10-40g spinfischen auf zander
> 3. 2,7m 20-60g spinnfischen auf Hecht
> 
> ...



Richtig, da 1. und 2. sich bloß in 20 Meter Schnurfassung unterscheiden, die nicht kriegsentscheidend sind , ist's egal, ob 2500er oder 3000er FC.


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

würde den auch auf die 2,7m 3-18g auch eine 1000er gehen oder doch lieber die 2500????


----------



## Chrizzi (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Richtig, [...]



Weiß ich doch 


Optimal fände ich eine 4000S für die Zanderrute. Bei 2.70 m kann eine 4000er schon etwas der Kopflastigkeit entgegenwirken. 

Da Shimano aber sinnfreier Weise keine vernünftige "S" Vermarktung betreibt, ist das leider nicht drin.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



Angler4ever1995 schrieb:


> würde den auch auf die 2,7m 3-18g auch eine 1000er gehen oder doch lieber die 2500????



Eine 2500/3000S passt besser dazu, alleine schon weil die Rute so lang ist. Eine 1000er Rolle ist "Spielzeug".


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Eine 2500/3000S passt besser dazu, alleine schon weil die Rute so lang ist. Eine 1000er Rolle ist "Spielzeug".



Eben, die ist echt zu leicht.
Ich würde die auch nicht an einer UL- Compo haben wollen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Am Ende wird eh ne Red Arc gekauft


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Also dann eine 2500 für 2,7m 3-18g für barsch. Ok einverstander 
Aber für die 2,7m 10-40g (zander) welche die 4000 oder auch die 2500?? und die 2,7m 40-60g(hecht) die 4000 oder auch die 2500????


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Für deine Barsch- sowie deine Zanderrute reicht hinsichtlich Schnurfassung und Kraftübertragung ne 2500er und für die Hechtspinne die 4000er.
Alleine die Vorliebe entscheidet, ob du für die Zanderrute lieber eine 2500er oder eine 4000er nimmst, also ob du es beinahe ausgeglichen balanciert, mit Hang zur Kopflastigkeit magst, oder ob du den Schwerpunkt lieber, satt in den Pfoten hast.


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Aslo Ok müsste dan auch eigendlich so passen 
Dann hab ich noch eine allerletzte frage was hält ihr von den shimano rollen eigendlich. Sind sie wirklich ihren preis wert????


----------



## mxchxhl (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

ja sind sie! hab seit nem halben jahr die stradic 2500! gibt für das geld keine bessere rolle zum spinfischen!
kleiner tip am rande, lass bloß die finger von der dir geratenen spiderwire code red - es gibt keine schlechtere schnur als die!!! nach 2tagen am wasser ist die schnur nichtmehr rot, sondern blassrosa, absolute perrückengefahr, keine tragkraft, reißt mittendrinn!!!!!
mfg


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Aslo ok weil ich wusste nicht genau auch welche rolle ich nehmen soll ich wollte die red arc oder die shimano stradic fc also hab ich mich für shimano entschieden war also doch eine gute entscheidund.

Danke für eure schnelle Antworten (sehr gut diese seite)

Grüße Angler4ever1995


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Am Ende wird eh ne Red Arc gekauft


Oh nein, er hat die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet ... Bist du wohl still! 



michahl schrieb:


> kleiner tip am rande, lass bloß die finger von der dir geratenen spiderwire code red - es gibt keine schlechtere schnur als die!!! nach 2tagen am wasser ist die schnur nichtmehr rot, sondern blassrosa, absolute perrückengefahr, keine tragkraft, reißt mittendrinn!!!!!
> mfg



Hmmm das verstehe wer will. Ich fische die Code red nun schon seit 1,5 Jahren auf ner 2500er TwinPower FB und ner 4000er TwinPower FC... ohne jegliche Probleme. Keine Perücken, kein Tragkraftverlust. OK, die Farbe geht echt schnell raus  Aber wenn man sein Vorfach richtig knüpft/twizzelt und verbindet (knotenlos), dann reißt bei mir eher 15lbs Drennan Pike wire als meine 12er oder 17er Code red... Damit hab ich schon so manches gewässer "entastet".

Natürlich ändert das nichts daran, dass die PP auch ne gute Schnur ist 
#h


----------



## mxchxhl (3. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

@daci7
da gibts massive qualitätsunterschiede! wurde auch schon diverse male hier in verschiedenen threads drüber gesprochen! der großteil der leute die diese "schnur" hatten, hatten dieselben probleme wie ich! andere(wenige, so wie du, sind zufrieden), das problem war hauptsächlich auch bei den ganz dünnen schnüren der code red serie, nicht bei den dickeren!
und ja knoten kann ich wohl!!! und wie ich auch geschrieen hab ist die schnur sehr oft irgendwo mittendrin gerissen!!!
mfg


----------



## daci7 (4. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



michahl schrieb:


> [...]
> und ja knoten kann ich wohl!!! und wie ich auch geschrieen hab ist die schnur sehr oft irgendwo mittendrin gerissen!!!
> mfg



Ich wollte auf keinen Fall behaupten, dass du nicht knoten kannst! Was ich sagen wollte ist nur, dass ich mit der Schnur sehr wohl zufrieden bin =) Naja, im Endeffekt muss wohl jeder da seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und "seine" Schnur finden ...

#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*



michahl schrieb:


> @daci7
> da gibts massive qualitätsunterschiede! wurde auch schon diverse male hier in verschiedenen threads drüber gesprochen! der großteil der leute die diese "schnur" hatten, hatten dieselben probleme wie ich! andere(wenige, so wie du, sind zufrieden), das problem war hauptsächlich auch bei den ganz dünnen schnüren der code red serie, nicht bei den dickeren!
> und ja knoten kann ich wohl!!! und wie ich auch geschrieen hab ist die schnur *sehr oft irgendwo mittendrin gerissen!!!*
> mfg


Das habe ich auch erlebt und deshalb die Spiderwire aus meiner Ausrüstung verbannt!


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (4. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

ja pk danke für eure antworten aber einer hat da geschrieben das es am ende eh eine red arc wird.

das will ich nur sagen das ich keine red arc kaufen werde da ich sie im laden mal gekurbelt habe sie hat zwar 10 kugellager hört sich aber wirklich ich hab das erst nicht geglaubt wie eine kaffeemühle.

ich bin aber nicht sicher das die shimano stradradic besser ist als die red arc weil die stradic hat nur 4 oder 5 kugellager dan müsste sie eigendlicht noch schlimmer sich anhören oder nicht?

odert höngt das von der quallietät der kugellager's an?????

Danke  

Grüße Angler4ever1995


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

Vergiss den ganzen Kugerllager scheixx!
Meine Navi XSA hat nur ein einziges Lager und läuft um einiges besser als manche Rolle mit 10 Lagern. 

Es hängt mehr davon ab wie gut die Lager sind und die der Stradic sind garantiert besser als die der Arc. Mehr als 5 Lager muss eine Rolle auch nicht haben, bei 10 Lagern wurden dann fast alle beweglichen Teile gelagert. Und wenn dann ein Lager schrott ist, ist die Rolle laut, läuft blööd oder anderes.


----------



## welsfaenger (6. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

naja, og es für das Geld einer Stradic nix besseres gibt wage ich mal zu betweifeln. Ich würde da eher eine Sorön nehmen, oder mir eine DAM Quick M (inkl. R&R ABO für 78,- €) holen. Mit etwas Glück und Geduld bekommt man auch deutlich bessere Rollen für das Geld. Eine Daiwa Bradia bekommt man mit etwas Glück auch für 130,- € und das ist nun eine ganz andere Klasse.
Aber grundsätzlich ist die Stradic keine schlechte Rolle.


----------



## lehrling (6. November 2010)

*AW: welche rolle für geflochtene Schnur shimano Stradic 2500 fc oder die 3000 fc?*

kleiner tip am rande, lass bloß die finger von der dir geratenen spiderwire code red - es gibt keine schlechtere schnur als die!!! nach 2tagen am wasser ist die schnur nichtmehr rot, sondern blassrosa, absolute perrückengefahr, keine tragkraft, reißt mittendrinn!!!!!
mfg[/QUOTE]

Kann ich nur bestätigen, außerdem sind die angegebenen Tragkräfte sehr geschönt.


----------

